# Just got me some DMAE...



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

woot! It's pretty cheap too, haha.

Anyways, I got it from this store by my house called The Vitamin Shoppe! I just had a question for those who are currently taking it...

1. How many mgs are you taking?

2. What time should it be taken? Morning?

Thanks! I am excited about trying this


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay just took my first dose....130mg. 2-3 min in: EVERYTHING SEEMS SUPER SHARP AND CLEAR!! OVER-FOCUSED almost. The screen in front of me...every letter stands out perfectly. nothing is blurry! haha...this is sweet =]


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

That's amazingly fast acting! Might have to get myself some just to see what it's like







Don't think I really need it but it sounds awesome


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Greeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaattttttt!!! Cannot await Tommy's supplement package


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Okay just took my first dose....130mg. 2-3 min in: EVERYTHING SEEMS SUPER SHARP AND CLEAR!! OVER-FOCUSED almost. The screen in front of me...every letter stands out perfectly. nothing is blurry! haha...this is sweet =]


By that you mean the DP is gone or it just helps with the brain fog ?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> By that you mean the DP is gone or it just helps with the brain fog ?


So far, it has helped with the brain fog, mental clarity, and Derealization over all. This is NOT a cure-all people, just some relief from the horrible DR. I woke up today, and the effects are still there!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> So far, it has helped with the brain fog, mental clarity, and Derealization over all. This is NOT a cure-all people, just some relief from the horrible DR. I woke up today, and the effects are still there!


YAAAAAAAY!!!! i'm sooo glad it's helping. if you don't mind me asking, what brand did you get?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> YAAAAAAAY!!!! i'm sooo glad it's helping. if you don't mind me asking, what brand did you get?


i got it from this store by my house called 'The Vitamin Shoppe' and it's the store's brand. 130 mg. There was also the Twin Lab brand, but I wasn't sure which one to get, so I just opted for the ''Vitamin Shoppe'' brand. Do you know when you're supposed to take it Tommy? Morning time? With/without food? Thanks!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> i got it from this store by my house called 'The Vitamin Shoppe' and it's the store's brand. 130 mg. There was also the Twin Lab brand, but I wasn't sure which one to get, so I just opted for the ''Vitamin Shoppe'' brand. Do you know when you're supposed to take it Tommy? Morning time? With/without food? Thanks!


Nvm, you just responded to me lol


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> So far, it has helped with the brain fog, mental clarity, and Derealization over all. This is NOT a cure-all people, just some relief from the horrible DR. I woke up today, and the effects are still there!


Ive noticed that the effects linger for a long time after as well.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Just found a supplement with 66 mg DMAE in it. Took 2. Hours later can't feel anything different.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

What was the supplement and what brand was it?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Okay just took my first dose....130mg. 2-3 min in: EVERYTHING SEEMS SUPER SHARP AND CLEAR!! OVER-FOCUSED almost. The screen in front of me...every letter stands out perfectly. nothing is blurry! haha...this is sweet =]


...

How can it be absorbed by your stomach and colons so quickly? 
Not saying that you are lieng or something, it just seems unlogical.

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> What was the supplement and what brand was it?


http://www.solarisfarm.ro/produse-naturiste/memorie/neuro-max-60caps-sprint

Neuro Max made by Sprint Switzerland. It did have one effect- it put me to sleep for 11 hours, but I think that was the glutamic acid in it. Dunno why it does that at least with me. And it was quite a lot of it in those 2 pills.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow dude keep takin that stuff. It has every ingredient of my supplement list. You may not feel it right away, but it should help tremendously in the long run.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> Wow dude keep takin that stuff. It has every ingredient of my supplement list. You may not feel it right away, but it should help tremendously in the long run.


Yeah. Will do. Do you happen to know if d-cycloserine was tried anywhere for DP ? It has been used successfully to treat schizophrenia. And it is a NMDA agonist which in turn boosts midbrain dopamine levels that apparently is what generates the DP. I've been looking for some time for a NMDA agonist since NMDA antagonists are known to cause DP.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> Wow dude keep takin that stuff. It has every ingredient of my supplement list. You may not feel it right away, but it should help tremendously in the long run.


wouldnt that be too much at once? what about interactions?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Kitarist said:


> wouldnt that be too much at once? what about interactions?


it's actually very well constructed with ingredients that are in fare doses and tolerances of each other.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Yeah. Will do. Do you happen to know if d-cycloserine was tried anywhere for DP ? It has been used successfully to treat schizophrenia. And it is a NMDA agonist which in turn boosts midbrain dopamine levels that apparently is what generates the DP. I've been looking for some time for a NMDA agonist since NMDA antagonists are known to cause DP.


not that i have read anywhere, but also look into aniracetam. i don't know that it is an actual nmda agonist but it does modulate nmda receptor activity and has had positive affects on DP for a fair amount of people. i took it just for kicks and now i take it almost daily because the affects are so desirable.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> not that i have read anywhere, but also look into aniracetam. i don't know that it is an actual nmda agonist but it does modulate nmda receptor activity and has had positive affects on DP for a fair amount of people. i took it just for kicks and now i take it almost daily because the affects are so desirable.


Apparently dr Simeon at Mnt Sinai looked into cycloserine without success.







Aniracetam unfortunately can't be found here. I tried piracetam which apparently is a lot less powerful and didn't notice anything.









Also I had to stop taking tat Neuro Max. It was making me feel really bad- incredibly tired, splitting headaches, joint pains, 10 times the brain fog and it was beginning to give me a depression too. High doses of vitamins gave me much the same symptoms btw, minus the depression perhaps. Before taking the vitamins I had flaky white skin around the eyes that was peeling off (quite painful and I had to treat it constantly). I got it more and more to the point it became a permanent condition. After the vitamins problem solved, but as I said I felt they were killing me.

I'm thinking maybe the vitamins were helping my organism fight a fungus infection and I was feeling worse because of the Hertzheimer effect. I need to blood test for that.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Does it matter which brand it is?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

BusyBee said:


> Does it matter which brand it is?


yes, try to get one of these two. they are very effective. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jarrow+formulas+dmae&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=ivs&resnum=3&biw=1026&bih=638&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=1989756069716802617&ei=190DTb_oN5Senwem5MXlDQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFAQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers . http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=source+naturals+dmae&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=ivs&resnum=5&biw=1026&bih=638&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=5556169172560673538&sa=X&ei=_N0DTeXSNc2anAe9g7jlDQ&ved=0CGYQ8gIwAw# .


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> Okay just took my first dose....130mg. 2-3 min in: EVERYTHING SEEMS SUPER SHARP AND CLEAR!! OVER-FOCUSED almost. The screen in front of me...every letter stands out perfectly. nothing is blurry! haha...this is sweet =]


No offense but this is total placebo effect unless you snorted it.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

natebookd said:


> No offense but this is total placebo effect unless you snorted it.


hahahaha....no.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey tommygunz do you think the brand NOW is a good brand? I'm taking B Complex 50, Vitamin D3, Vitamin C 1000mg from them.

Do you think getting DMAE from them and other stuff would be good? or should i go with jarrow formula or other brand? NOW brand has GMP quality.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Now is a good brand, they only seem slightl shifty because they're cheap. The only reason for that is that they don't formulate their own supplements. They just distribute the products of other companies with their name on it. For Dmae I would go with jarrow over any other brand.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> yes, try to get one of these two. they are very effective. http://www.google.co...IwAA#ps-sellers . http://www.google.co...ed=0CGYQ8gIwAw# .


Just ordered some. I'm eager to try it!!!!


----------

